
Life indoors exacts toll on children in Koriyama, Fukushima [Mar. 2014] - xigency
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2014/03/10/national/life-indoors-exacts-toll-on-koriyama-children/#.VgGiGpcvaDl
======
xigency
I'm submitting this as a contrast to recent discussion about the disaster in
Japan four and a half years ago and nuclear disasters in general. This shows
the current, human condition at play in these situations and what the effect
is on people who live through it, rather than viewing a disaster from the lens
of history or merely looking at abandoned structures.

When debating issues about how disaster can be handled and how responses can
be made faster with better decision making, it's great to understand how this
process has played out and where it leaves people living afterward. It's also
important to think about what we can do to help people in less than ideal
circumstances in the present.

In general, the hacker mindset is one of developing creative solutions and
solving problems. Let's try to foster the kind of thinking that allows us to
help people by solving their problems, rather than point out how other
people's thinking might be wrong.

Additionally, in situations like these where the most important aspect becomes
the human element, it is also reasonable to simply hear from other's
experiences and to try to learn from those most directly affected.

